# Corsair RM Series 1000 W



## crmaris (Aug 7, 2014)

Corsair's RM series includes some of the quietest PSUs available on the market. Today, we take a detailed look at the strongest member of this series, the RM1000. It promises good performance and ultra-silent operation, a rare feature for a 1 kW unit.

*Show full review*


----------



## Sempron Guy (Aug 27, 2014)

been using one since May. I only had this one weird incident where the psu fan didn't spin as it should and there's this audible hum that I thought the fan died. I rebooted the system and it works fine. Never had the incident ever since.


----------



## Mysteoa (Aug 27, 2014)

I bought the PSU last week, but it had audible hum, possibly from the capacitors or transformers. So I return it and took a new one. The new one too had hum but it was less lauder then the first one. Since I don't wont to bother my self any more I will stick whit it. Other minus is that the cables are not very flexible.


----------



## Sempron Guy (Aug 27, 2014)

same sentiments with the cable too. Man, those cables are pretty hard to work around especially cramming it at the back of the case with limited space.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Aug 27, 2014)

Yeah, these units are pretty overrated, especially considering you can get the EVGA G2s and P2s at around the same price (if not cheaper), which are both FAR better units in almost every aspect. Really annoying to see people jumping the Corsair bandwagon so easily.

I'm going to be ROFLing when these units start dying in 2-3 years time with the 5 year warranties still active...


----------



## kaellar (Aug 27, 2014)

Those RM series looks like some joke from the start. Silent fan? ok. Average efficiency, mediocre stability and ripple suppression across the line-up. The platforms themselves don't really look reliable as well. For what they cost, Corsair should be ashamed of the result.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 27, 2014)

Chinese crap capacitors, no thanks.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Aug 28, 2014)

I think the funniest thing is when /r/buildapc starts downvoting and moaning about me trashing the RM series...

BTW Any ideas about the quality of the caps in this other than the CrapXons? None of them are japanese AFAIK, so I guess they are junk.


----------



## X71200 (Aug 28, 2014)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> BTW Any ideas about the quality of the caps in this other than the CrapXons? None of them are japanese AFAIK, so I guess they are junk.



The rest are Taiwanese of alright quality caps. Just because not jap doesn't mean junk.


----------



## Assimilator (Aug 28, 2014)

So to sum it up, not only is this unit not quiet due to coil whine, but it has poor ripple suppression and inferior quality secondary caps. Seems Corsair's PSU quality is going downhill while Coolermaster's is improving.


----------



## Joe Public (Aug 28, 2014)

Funny the ripple on 3.3V on this thing is so high, that rail seems to fare better on their budget CX units.

CX600M : ~20 mV @ 600W
RM1000 : ~30mV @ 600W

Either CWT got sloppier, or this unit is buggy.   But then again, the rail is pretty unimportant in modern computers.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Aug 28, 2014)

But the 12v has worryingly high ripple too.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 31, 2014)

X71200 said:


> The rest are Taiwanese of alright quality caps. Just because not jap doesn't mean junk.


Even Teapo (which I say is the best non-japanese manufacturer) caps are second-tier, so why anyone should buy an expensive PSU with crap caps?


----------



## caleb (Sep 1, 2014)

I had it for a moment and sold it. Generally the idea of fanless PC doesn't work very well with standard cooling on GPU/CPU my rig became a freaking oven in a few minutes and that stupid PSU didn't start its fan. I think it actually spawns the fan according to load not the temps inside.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 1, 2014)

I tell you what though. Corsair will stand behind there products and warranties. You do not have to show a receipt so its transferable unlike other manufactures. I sent my RM650 in and three days its on it way back with a new unit. Yes I paid $13 to ship it to them


----------



## Ultrosor (Sep 1, 2014)

I would never buy this. Bad caps, high ripple etc. Power supply is the most important part of the computer, so why buy something like this when there is far more better units with the same price or even cheaper.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Sep 2, 2014)

Jetster said:


> I tell you what though. Corsair will stand behind there products and warranties. You do not have to show a receipt so its transferable unlike other manufactures. I sent my RM650 in and three days its on it way back with a new unit. Yes I paid $13 to ship it to them


I'm pretty sure the warranty doesn't cover the rest of your system if that happens to get killed by your PSU...


----------



## Vego (May 5, 2015)

I'm using mine for over 2 years now with all(5 so far) my CPUs clocked to 5GHz and 2 defferent GPUs aslo clocked and I never had a problem with it. Quiet and efficient... changed 2 AX750 in a row as they were not quiet and than bought RM1000. Best PSU I ever had.


----------

